# New Product? Anyone know or use it? EASYLIFE Fluid Filter Medium



## DeborahP (Nov 8, 2011)

Just bought this "fixes everything" ultimate water conditioner by Easy Life called the Ultimate Water Conditioner...all purpose solution for aquariums. It says it is for freshwater and marine use. Sound very wonderful...does it work? Anyone here use it or recommend it? It almost sounds like snake oil...LOL! Fixes EVERYTHING!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

anything that promises to fix everything is lying..i have yet to see one that actually does everything it says....
outside of that , i don't know a darn thing about the stuff...first i have heard of it..


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Is it like little beads made of poly-filter? If so, then it won't do everything, but it will do quite a bit.


----------



## DeborahP (Nov 8, 2011)

Here is what the label says..it got top ratings from every place I have reviewed on the net. Hmm.
Easy-Life Fluid Filter Medium has 30+ Beneficial Effects.
makes water crystal clear, reduces and prevents stress, removes copper, zinc, aluminum and other harmful heavy metals, ammonia, medication residue, pesticides, herbicides, insecticides and algaecides and other chemical contaminants, removes chlorine and chloramines, protects the slime coat, counteracts harmful bacteria, assists healing wounds, sticky fins, fin rot and inflammations, accelerates growth of useful bacteria (aquariums mature faster) prevents algae buildup, promotes breeding, removes smells, stimulates plant growth, accelerates growth of fry, improves the opening and growth of corals, makes biofilters perform better and last longer, adds no chemicals or biological substances to your water

Whew...sounds like it could cure cancer....it is a liquid comes in a 500 ml bottle and only cost 9.99. Haven't tried it yet...but planning on it!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't get it.. how is it supposed to be a filter media if it's a liquid?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Cause it's MAGIC! I don't know about that. Maybe post a link or a pic of the bottle?


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

"Adds no chemical or biological substances to your water"? Then exactly what DOES it add to your water that does so many wonderful things? 
Particularly accelerating the growth of fry; I'll bet a couple gallons would grow out an Oscar in 6 weeks or less. :chair:
Sounds too good to be true, so it most likely is...


----------



## DeborahP (Nov 8, 2011)

*link for the Easy-Life Fluid Filter Medium*

Here is the link

http://www.easylife.nl/us/freshwate...ment/easy-life-fluid-filter-medium/dosage-use


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

When you google it an email conversation between a consumer and a representative from the company comes up. The rep dodges answering questions about how it works, gets defensive, and doesn't know how to spell "catalyst." I would not waste my money on it.


----------



## DeborahP (Nov 8, 2011)

Well I "wasted" 9.99! I will let you know how it works...or not...LOL


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

What are the ingredients? They have to be listed on the bottle, and I'm curious just what's in there that supposedly does all they claim.


----------

